# 4th week of PureGear Anavar and no gains



## misha2dope (Mar 10, 2011)

hey guys after reading many threads about anavar  i decided to give it a try. mostly for strength gains. 24 yrs 5'10  200lbs been lifting for a while. my original plan was to run some test e with the anavar but it never came through ( still waiting btw) so i decided to just run the var. most users said they had good gains from 40-60mg ED.
1st week- 30mg (just to start off)  w/ 15g creatine
2nd week-40mg   w/ 15g creatine
3rd week - 60mg
4th week 100mg

now the first thing most users noticed was them getting harder and veins  popping out. i didn't notice much b/c i was already rock solid and no  veins popping out. within the 2nd week i was up 5lbs but that was most  likely due to creatine with a great diet. 

the only thing that gave me hope was bench day a couple days ago. i was  reppin 20lbs more like nothing. my buddy was in shock. i thought it  finally kicked in and went into deadlifting and no strength increase.  same with most other. i just started running 100mg yesterday and not  sure if i should keep running it as this is my last packet. its 10mg var  from PureGear. i'm deff not buying it again as its a bit pricy and i  havent gotten any gains. i will give it another shot tho from another  manufacture.

am i doing something wrong guys? my diet is great and protien intake is  high too. i had to stop my creatine use as i have psoriasis(the irony)  and it flared up like crazy. once i stopped it cleared up but still  there a little


Diet:
6:00 am bowl of oats with peanuts, or cheese sandwhich with tea
9:00 am 20 potatoe wedges with a chicken breast and leg or chicken sandwhich
12:00 pm lots of rice noodles and beef with chicken
3:00 pm some sort of soup with a big bowl of salad and some meat on side
7:00 pm usually a cheat meal, like one big mac
7:30 pm protien shake
9:00 pm 1 or 2 ham and cheese sandwhiches with tea
11:00 Peanut Butter sandwhich

The only problem i know is my sleep, there are days when i onpy get 4-5  hours of sleep due to school and work. Im trying to get at least 7 hrs  from now on


----------



## Marat (Mar 10, 2011)

You _probably _aren't eating enough total calories.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 10, 2011)

if your are bulking you need more calories and protein, if your cutting then less carbs and more protein...your diet is off


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2011)

I wouldnt say your diet is great at all.  Thats your problem right there.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah man your diet doesn't look very good at all. do you know your totals as far as carbs, fat, protein and total calories for the day?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 10, 2011)

There are a lot of issues with your cycle brother.  What is your BF percentage? Is this your first cycle? The first mistake is your diet.  Diet, nutrition, and training needed to be dailed in before ever starting your first cycle or you are just wasting your time, money, and possibly increasing your health risk if diet is right.  Secondly your expectations of anavar are way too much for the doseage you are taking especially without test.  Your cycle has no base.  It needs test and if you couldn't get test then you should not of started cycle.  This is why you are not making  any gains.  Anavar is not known for big gains in mass anyway.  It will help boost strength and harden you up if your bodyfat is low enough.  I am currently finishing up a cycle with it right now.  I ran test cyp with the var during the last 4 weeks.  I had great results from the var.  Really helped harden up the gains I made from the test.  Var is not an efficient steroid by any means when you look at cost to gains.  Next time be patient and get everything in order before you jump into something.  Also check out the diet and nutrition section to work on your diet.  Hope it goes better next time around.  If you need help when you are ready we are here.


----------



## GMO (Mar 11, 2011)

TGB nailed it.

If you are looking to add muscle mass, then Anavar was not the best choice for you in the first place.  Also, if your BF% is not low, it is doubtful that you will see much in the way of definition, hardness or vascularity from this compound anyway.

Your diet is also in shambles...a big mac?  Are you serious bro?

I would post your diet and training routine in the appropriate forums and let us help you there first.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> TGB nailed it.
> 
> If you are looking to add muscle mass, then Anavar was not the best choice for you in the first place.  Also, if your BF% is not low, it is doubtful that you will see much in the way of definition, hardness or vascularity from this compound anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBird (Mar 11, 2011)

La Big Mac?  How about a Royale w/ cheese?  Your diet is sub-par.  That's # 1.  It starts and ends with diet.  These guys know what they're talking about.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2011)

No Test Shitty dietno gains


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 11, 2011)

well that was just a sample diet. i do eat a lot of carbs. lots of pasta, potatoes, etc. i know its not a cycle without test but i've been waiting for test for over 2 months already from naps. don't know whats going on.
i'm not trying to gain mass on anavar. i just wanted an increase of strength. 

Did biceps yesterday and had pretty good pumps. did more weight than usual. maybe this shit takes a couple of weeks to kick in for me. we'll see what happens the more i workout. 

thanks for the imput though! i will deff set up a better diet for next cycle
my current cal intake is about 3k-4k and my bf is 12%


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 11, 2011)

Check out the diet and nutrition section on this forum.  It will guide you.


----------



## cutright (Mar 11, 2011)

Get you some Test 2 months of waiting ugh! Anyway Go look at diet and nutrition and get you some good quality Test bro... Good luck to ya


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 11, 2011)

No gains? hmm


----------



## BigBird (Mar 11, 2011)

misha2dope said:


> Did biceps yesterday and had pretty good pumps. did more weight than usual. maybe this shit takes a couple of weeks to kick in for me. we'll see what happens the more i workout.


 
You got good pumps and did more weight than usual?  What kind of strength increase were you expecting from Anavar?  Sounds like the Var you have is probably ok.  I have heard a lot of positive reviews about PureGear brand.


----------



## Livebig14 (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I wouldnt say your diet is great at all.  Thats your problem right there.


bump this^


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2011)

Anavar is great if you have a vagina.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 11, 2011)

bump *heavyiron*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Anavar is great if you have a vagina.


 


World-Pharma.org said:


> bump *heavyiron*


 
Big Bump!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Big Bump!


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ditto on everything....A on its own isn't a big gainer, diet isn't good.....you don't give any details on training and I suspect there are issues in that department as well....


----------



## TwisT (Mar 11, 2011)

Wait... youre expecting noticeable gains from var..............????


----------



## Life (Mar 11, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Wait... youre expecting noticeable gains from var..............????



Wait... you don't?!


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 11, 2011)

80mg and up is good. 70mg and down is a waste IMO


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 11, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> 80mg and up is good. 70mg and down is a waste IMO


 
+ 1  It is a decent compound but you have to be taking a lot of it.  I have heard many people say they loved var at 100mg a day.  Only bad thing is that it costs a small fortune to buy enough for a cycle.  Women benefit much more from this compound.


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 14, 2011)

well the noticeable gains that i expected to see was just strength. not mass. 
to be honest i don't know whats wrong with my diet. i think its pretty good. if anyone could give me some pointers. i did go to the nutrition section and didnt see anything that i was doing wrong. 
i did gain 10lbs over 3 weeks though. don't know if its the var or my diet. so yeah.  i'm still waiting on the test from Aburaihan, Iran from naps but its just taking FOREVER!

deff going to order more stuff from euro king sales.


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 14, 2011)

btw, i see world pharma as your sigs. is there a reason its sooooo expensive????


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 15, 2011)

bump?


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 15, 2011)

misha2dope said:


> well the noticeable gains that i expected to see was just strength. not mass.
> to be honest i don't know whats wrong with my diet. i think its pretty good. if anyone could give me some pointers. i did go to the nutrition section and didnt see anything that i was doing wrong.
> i did gain 10lbs over 3 weeks though. don't know if its the var or my diet. so yeah. i'm still waiting on the test from Aburaihan, Iran from naps but its just taking FOREVER!
> 
> deff going to order more stuff from euro king sales.


 
Maybe that 10 pounds came from those Big Macs?

Let's see... poor diet, training is questionable & compound for women... Other than that, everything looks good.


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 16, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Maybe that 10 pounds came from those Big Macs?
> 
> Let's see... poor diet, training is questionable & compound for women... Other than that, everything looks good.




these big mac remarks are getting old now....i don't eat them everyday. it was just a sample diet. i'm pretty sure if i gained 10lbs over 2 months i was doing something right. and my bf is around 12%

instead of repeating what everyone else says give me some imput. what do i add to improve my diet? 

the gear is bunk.......or just extremely under dosed. 
will report back here when i get some new var.

in b4, newbie coming in here asking for advice and listening.


----------



## colorado (Mar 16, 2011)

You eat Big Macs.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Mar 16, 2011)

People often tend to "pile on" when someone says somethin that represents that you did'nt know and are seek'n knowledge. Kudo's to you for ask'n and for your demonstration of maturity in deal'n with the one's too rude or just lost to see that.Many times we forget when we did'nt have a clue as to even the needle gauge.Some simply wish to build their rep on your back and start what's been called "parrot'n in echo'n shit they heard someone else say and most times don't have a clue of what it means. For their arrogance I offer apologies.Every great discovery started with questions, so ask away Homey.

As to your protocol Perhaps you are expect'n quite a bit more from avavar then is realistic. I think perhaps at your weight 100mg may provide something to note. I also think that at a lower dose I don't think you'd see much if anything, and even at 100mg you will not change drastically in even 8 weeks. Anavar to me tends to act as a bond'n agent when used with other compounds such as test. It would tend to allow you to keep the gains made by test a lot more easy.Kinda like Primobolan. I have heard it said " Anavar is for plant'n flowers, Tren is for digg'n graves." lol

If you have an issue with injects try TPP which will allow you to just do 2 weekly and keep plasma level concerns to a minimum. But you do need test,Have I heard of people doin Anavar alone ? Absolutely, Is it the best way that can be done.........I'd have to say no.

Diet is everythin . More than the compounds food rules.I looked at what you proposed and I understand it's a sample, but I think if you sit down with a bit more research on your own ( because diet is a personal matter) I think you can devise somethin you'd benefit much more from.

Good Luck

Peace and Love


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 16, 2011)

Supermans Daddy said:


> People often tend to "pile on" when someone says somethin that represents that you did'nt know and are seek'n knowledge. Kudo's to you for ask'n and for your demonstration of maturity in deal'n with the one's too rude or just lost to see that.Many times we forget when we did'nt have a clue as to even the needle gauge.Some simply wish to build their rep on your back and start what's been called "parrot'n in echo'n shit they heard someone else say and most times don't have a clue of what it means. For their arrogance I offer apologies.Every great discovery started with questions, so ask away Homey.
> 
> As to your protocol Perhaps you are expect'n quite a bit more from avavar then is realistic. I think perhaps at your weight 100mg may provide something to note. I also think that at a lower dose I don't think you'd see much if anything, and even at 100mg you will not change drastically in even 8 weeks. Anavar to me tends to act as a bond'n agent when used with other compounds such as test. It would tend to allow you to keep the gains made by test a lot more easy.Kinda like Primobolan. I have heard it said " Anavar is for plant'n flowers, Tren is for digg'n graves." lol
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking your time to write all that out. appreciate it. my next cycle will deff have some Test in it. i just placed a new order w/ var. 
if theres one thing i learned from this thread, its to never say you eat big macs!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rbb Dbol was good definitely on point when I took the free samples I got a few months back.Var alone will not do it unless you push 80-100 mg.That's alot $$$$ you would probably get better results with 250 mg test a week.Live and learn.


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 19, 2011)

does anyone know any good var? UGL deff lost a couple of points for me after this..


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 19, 2011)

misha2dope said:


> does anyone know any good var? UGL deff lost a couple of points for me after this..



Like they said - I don't know that its necessarly the fact that its not "good" var - but rather not sufficient for what you're expecting and with a less than optimal diet, IMO that's is further hindering any optimal results. 


Consider this for comparison - a common cycle for women is 20 mg / day. 

The fact that you're hardening IMO is saying that you're getting about what you could expect from a light var cycle. If I had to say what that would be useful for, I'd probably say for recovery / healing after a surgery. Not really a muscle gainer - you will see some hardening effect, probably, if you took the time to notice, you're maybe sleeping better, healing/ recovering a little better from lifting - e.g. less soreness as a result of and between lifting sessions.

As far as diet - if you're going to invest in the chemistry, you should also invest in a good quality diet to get the most out of the effort. You're eating a lot of stuff, but the quality isn't very good. For your next round w/ the test, plan your diet ahead of time, run it by the folks here and then follow it. Invest in good robust carbs like oats, brown rice, potatos, quinoa, better protein sources, make sure you get veggies / good fiber to keep things moving thru, and enough fats to help keep things lubed and to protect your joints. Also if you intend to run higher doses of var, even w/ test, make sure you're using a good liver support like Tyler's Liver Detox (or whatever is comparable).


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 19, 2011)

Thats a terrible diet. Shouldnt even be taking var if your diet and training is shit.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 19, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Thats a terrible diet. Shouldnt even be taking var if your diet and training is shit.



Lol nuf said. Back to the drawing board and come back with a real plan or don't and waste your cash. Or just send me the gear! Lol


----------



## colorado (Mar 19, 2011)

If the Var is legit you will definitely feel your muscles getting a lot harder. I doubt you'll gain much weight. 

When I do Var I first notice my strength go up by around day 10 or so. Next I notice that my muscles get much harder. Finally, I start to get much leaner. I don't have much body fat to begin with so I can see the physical changes. I would imagine that if one did have a higher body fat % they would still notice the hardening and strength increase. I typically use 60mg/day split in half and taken in the morning and before I go to bed.

It's an awesome drug IMHO.


----------



## Rockstarz (Mar 19, 2011)

misha2dope said:


> these big mac remarks are getting old now....i don't eat them everyday. it was just a sample diet. i'm pretty sure if i gained 10lbs over 2 months i was doing something right. and my bf is around 12%
> 
> instead of repeating what everyone else says give me some imput. what do i add to improve my diet?
> 
> ...



Ease up big guy, their just giving you a little gas. As most have said you might want to reconsider your diet. There is one item I'd drop (guess which one?) and some I'd add...(greek yogurt, whole grain breads, wild/brown rice, green vegetables, fresh fruit, etc). I don't remember seeing much of that on your menu..? Of course make sure your protein intake is on point.

There is a wealth of information on the forum. Spend a few night's going through some of the threads. Good luck.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 19, 2011)

How does he know his BF% is at 12. BF scales are pretty much shite, calipers are shite if you don't know how to use them and the subjective look in the mirror to gauge it is the worst (unless you post a pic top to bottom/front to back for us to gauge). Some people that say 11 are 15, 14 are 19, etc. 

i suggest what rock is saying and also scour the diet boards for great examples and remember one thing - tupperware is your best friend. make love to it.


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 23, 2011)

Rockstarz said:


> Ease up big guy, their just giving you a little gas. As most have said you might want to reconsider your diet. There is one item I'd drop (guess which one?) and some I'd add...(greek yogurt, whole grain breads, wild/brown rice, green vegetables, fresh fruit, etc). I don't remember seeing much of that on your menu..? Of course make sure your protein intake is on point.
> 
> There is a wealth of information on the forum. Spend a few night's going through some of the threads. Good luck.



thanks for some imput like what i should add on. geez i guess i should really post a diff diet... i mean i only eat a big mac maybe once a week.

 i do eat lots of brown rice, eggs, weat/whole grain breads, LOTS of salads(like huge bowls) with my biggest meal of the day, yogurt, milk, potatoes, oats everyday in morning, berries, LOTS of chicken breast, kifir, protien shakes, peanut butter, fruits... 

like i said i'm not saying i know everything but the majority of people here just say diet is wrong and that gets repeated x10. if its that bad tell me the things i should add to it. (i eat everything, love food). so Rockstarz kudos to you.

like i said i gained 10 solid pounds from this diet and still looking lean. i will post some pics later. (too bad i don't have before and after) 

now as for the gear, i am 99% sure its bunk... i'm on a week of d-bol of 40mg a day and nothing( from the same lab). no weight gain, no strength gain.  i am convinced that this is a piece of _____ lab. 

pretty upset that my test got lost but will be ordering some more. this time human grade. (holy crap its way more expensive)

now just wondering. is British Dragon or Asia Pharma human grade?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 23, 2011)

colorado said:


> If the Var is legit you will definitely feel your muscles getting a lot harder. I doubt you'll gain much weight.
> 
> When I do Var I first notice my strength go up by around day 10 or so. Next I notice that my muscles get much harder. Finally, I start to get much leaner. I don't have much body fat to begin with so I can see the physical changes. I would imagine that if one did have a higher body fat % they would still notice the hardening and strength increase. I typically use 60mg/day split in half and taken in the morning and before I go to bed.
> 
> It's an awesome drug IMHO.




big true!


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 23, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> big true!


 
was actually thinking about getting it from ^^^^


----------



## faon (Mar 23, 2011)

Just order from WP, its all human grade


----------



## faon (Mar 23, 2011)

That dbol might take longer then a week btw, everyone is differnt


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 23, 2011)

faon said:


> That dbol might take longer then a week btw, everyone is differnt


lol well i'm a little more than a week. we'll see


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2011)

All I eat is Cheese and Milk all day... And look how Jacked and Tan I am..


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> All I eat is Cheese and Milk all day... And look how Jacked and Tan I am..












I'm jealous.


----------



## misha2dope (Mar 24, 2011)

2B1 said:


> I'm jealous.



HOW"D YOU FIND MY PIC? 

get in my belly??


----------

